# Recieved a Job Offer



## kmcneil (10 Mar 2011)

Hey guys, sorry if this is written poorly but I'm very, very excited right now.

I received a message on my answering machine from a lady at the recruiting center concerning a JOB OFFER. I got the message at 4:55 (they close at 5:00) and when I called she was on her way out the door. She said to call back in the morning for the details.

I am completely surprised because this is very early for job offers compared to what I've been told!

Sorry, I just felt the need to announce it. Thank You.

P.S. My application was for the REG FORCE.

1. Marine Engineering Mechanic  
2. Sonar Operator
3. Navel Electronic Sensor Operator

Still waiting to hear what the job offers for. I'll post in the morning.


----------



## Mudshuvel (10 Mar 2011)

Congratulations!!! Hopefully it's your number one choice! Again, congrats.


----------



## mariomike (10 Mar 2011)

kmcneil said:
			
		

> 1. Marine Engineering Mechanic
> 2. Sonar Operator
> 3. Navel Electronic Sensor Operator
> 
> Still waiting to hear what the job offers for. I'll post in the morning.



Any job on a ship looks good to me! Congratulations!


----------



## aesop081 (10 Mar 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Any job on a ship looks good to me! Congratulations!



I'm just not sure about "*navel * electronic sensor operator".........LOL


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Mar 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm just not sure about "*navel * electronic sensor operator".........LOL


Depends on the navel....





vs


----------



## kmcneil (11 Mar 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm just not sure about "*navel * electronic sensor operator".........LOL



God damn it.

I told you guys... I was excited, and wasn't checking any spelling that wasn't corrected by spell check.   :facepalm:


----------



## kmcneil (11 Mar 2011)

UPDATE:

Alright guys, I got a job offer for Marine Engineering Mechanic! Apparently a space opened up on the upcoming April 10th BMQ and I was picked up!

Got a lot of things to get done in this month before my new life begins on the very short notice. Breaking the news to the parents and then my girlfriend was very difficult.

Now, to quit my job and cram in some hardcore PT.


----------



## wson (11 Mar 2011)

Congrats dude


----------



## OBigD (11 Mar 2011)

Congrats! You're a lucky man. Hopefully I can be another to post their good news in the next few weeks.


----------



## Sigil (11 Mar 2011)

Congrats and good luck with BMQ in April. Maybe I'll see you on ship someday.


----------



## kmcneil (11 Mar 2011)

Thank you.

I do feel kind of bad because of the fact I am accepted before most jobs are "supposed" to open. But, I don't think anyone who is still waiting should feel discouraged.

I think I may be some sort of rare, special case. I applied in November 2010 (this makes me feel bad because I know people who were merit listed way before me, which makes me feel slightly guilty in a odd way  :-\ ). I had my CFAT, medical, and interview all done on February 1st. And, I just got a job offer yesterday. A fairly quick process.

I'm not sure who was in charge of picking me out of people, but, when I asked my recruiter if I ranked high on the list, he said I was competitive. I scored high on the CFAT, had a solid interview, was a Cadet with two years of staff Cadet experience and made it to the rank of CPO1 in my unit, and did volunteer work. But, my high school average was a 59%. I have no physics or chemistry courses, ect.

What I have made out of this is, given the right circumstances, it is still possible to get a great trade in the CF. Your high school can, but definitely not always, have little effect.

I also kept in constant weekly contact with the career counselor at the CFRC. I believe this may have kept me on his radar, which may have helped.

Good luck to everyone else still waiting!


----------



## OBigD (16 Mar 2011)

Just got my call!!!! Still shaking. 

Got my first choice NWT and start BMQ April 11 ... see you there kmcneil!


----------

